

Can An Irish Start-up Challenge Starbucks? - lucaspiller
http://www.forbes.com/sites/panosmourdoukoutas/2013/09/03/can-an-irish-start-up-challenge-starbucks/

======
davidw
If they sell Guinness instead of coffee, I'm in.

